# Strong urge to have bowel movement after eating



## Rahul MS (Sep 14, 2013)

Usually when I eat outside I feel strong urge to have bowel movement and I rush to home driving fast and when I reach at home I am not able to have bowel movement, I feel constipated.

Every time happens like this when I go outside with friends to eat out.

When I ignore the urge or control it, I am not able to have bowel movement after some time.

Sometimes after bowel movements I pass jelly like sticky white substance looks like mucous smelling really bad.

This sticky substance remains in colon for several hours and blocks the stool because of it's sticky nature and causing cramps at anus.

Does any body have similar symptom ? Is it common in IBS ?

I can see my stools varied in texture and color some times yellow,sometimes brown,sometimes black,

sometimes loose and most of the times mushy.

What is the mystery of IBS for so much stool variance and why does lot of mucus get generated by colon cells in IBS, Does anybody have idea on this ?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

In IBS the stool movement is often not coordinated properly. To get the right consistency at the perfect color to the end at the exactly right time takes a lot of coordination. If that is just a bit off it can get things too fast, too slow, and the color and consistency will vary depending on how off it is from the ideal.

Mucous is a non-specific response to anything that is irritating, or irritabling the colon. Stool a bit too hard and you release more (you always release some) to lubricate it out, diarrhea can be irritating, etc.

Meals eaten out are often fattier or larger than meals at home so that can increase the "move it along" signal after the meal and lead to a BM rather than just some movement of the stool.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi ! Sorry to hear about your experience. I strongly suggest that you stop eating outside or at least control it. Its highly likely that you are eating "fast-food" which I suspect may not be good for most IBS sufferers. If the food is spicy, which is quite likely if you live in India, then there are more chances of tummy troubles. Try to eat healthy/whatever keeps your symptoms in check. If you do so, then you need to be disciplined for 2-3 years like I did. I noticed significant change, but not 100% cure. But, hey ! Something is better than nothing....and yeah...see if controlling the booze helps. You don't have to be like an old man, no booze and eating only easy to digest meals. But, if this thing is not managed, then you might just end up in that spot.

Btw, Rahul do your friends know about your problem or have a faint idea about it ? Mine don't and I will probably never tell them about it. My IBS prevents me from socializing as much as I would like. What about you ? Also, how has your experience been with doctors ? All but one showed some interest in talking to me. Can't blame them, they are so busy, especially with patients who have far worse health issues and non-heath related problems.

Anyway, take care and eat healthy. It might give you some relief.


----------



## Rahul MS (Sep 14, 2013)

@ indianropetrick

We do not really eat fast foods in India its rear here.
I used to east/processed foods when I was in states.

I usually avoid extremly spicy food in India.I really was a foodie from a long time.
But we always have a spice in the meals that's the way we are eating from the times when we were babies.
And my symptoms are mild if I do not eat chilly.
However some chats like pani puri which is considered as spicy it helps me to have bm because it has mint and chilly and spices in it 
I quit boozing after ibs.

And yes my friends know about my problem and they are really missing me like when I was used to be prior to IBS 
Though My friends are supportive.

And doctors here in india are busy in treating lot of patients having serious illness like UC and chrons.
Some of the doctor really helped me.

I used be very acrive, I always liked to look good, used to go gym everyday.
I had a good health since last year.
I lived 25 years without a single health problem.
Suddenly in 26 IBS entered like nightmare in my life.
Its really a life changing.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Mine started in my late teens and I have had a tough fight. As of today, I am being beaten. Hopefully, I will be on the winning side soon. The worst thing is that symptoms are so unpredictable. damn...


----------

